# Underground Fire Line Plans



## Meadowbend99 (Jan 26, 2019)

Who provides the underground fire line plans?

Probably a stupid question.  This is my first time putting in a sprinkler system, NFPA 13.  We have a 17,000 gallon water tank supplying the sprinklers.  The civil engineer was showing a dry hydrant on the plans as a secondary source (fed by a pond) and his plans were approved, but the Fire Marshal wouldn't approve the dry hydrant so the Arch plans show a hose connection fed by the tank as the secondary source.  I've specified a 6" pipe with female NST connection for the trucks at the hose connection.  Civil needs to update their plans to show the change to the dry hydrant.

Sprinkler system guys have turned in their water tank design and received approval for it.  However we were denied approval for underground fire lines due to a lack of plan for it.  (makes sense).  

The review comments say:  The fire water tank is part of the fire sprinkler system and must be designed and installed under the supervision of a RME-G.  That leads me to believe the sprinkler guys should provide the underground fire line plans.  Is that correct?


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jan 26, 2019)

My experience is what does the contract say?? It can be the sprinkler guy or whoever is doing underground utilities.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jan 26, 2019)

A question did you calculate the amount of water the FD is using from the tank and the required duration? If you plan for the FD to get water from the connection to the tank you will need male thread not female thread.... just think of it as a fire hydrant.


----------



## cda (Jan 26, 2019)

In Texas it has to be someone with either a fire sprinkler license or

A underground fire sprinkler license

This is only from the tap in the main to the building


----------



## cda (Jan 26, 2019)

Meadowbend99 said:


> Who provides the underground fire line plans?
> 
> Probably a stupid question.  This is my first time putting in a sprinkler system, NFPA 13.  We have a 17,000 gallon water tank supplying the sprinklers.  The civil engineer was showing a dry hydrant on the plans as a secondary source (fed by a pond) and his plans were approved, but the Fire Marshal wouldn't approve the dry hydrant so the Arch plans show a hose connection fed by the tank as the secondary source.  I've specified a 6" pipe with female NST connection for the trucks at the hose connection.  Civil needs to update their plans to show the change to the dry hydrant.
> 
> ...





As for who does what


Read the four sides of the contract


But whoever does it has to have a state sprinkler license of some type

No subbing per Tx attorney general as in

Abc sprinkler company has the contract but they sub Fred’s plumbing service to do the work 

Unless Fred has a fire sprinkler license


----------



## cda (Jan 26, 2019)

Our office requires a separate submittal to the Fire Marshal.

Sometimes the same company installs the underground, and sometimes it is two different companies,

so sometimes one plan/ one permit or two plans and two permtis


----------



## cda (Jan 26, 2019)

If you have a question on licensing or if a company has  a license you can try the online search, or just call them

https://www.tdi.texas.gov/fire/fmli.html


----------



## cda (Jan 26, 2019)

*Frequently Asked Question: *

Can a registered fire protection sprinkler contractor hire individuals acting as independent contractors and consider them to be regular employees under TIC 6003.002.(a)(7)? For example, hire individuals to install or service sprinkler systems, or act as a responsible managing employee (RME) and report their payment on a 1099 wage form as independent contractors?

*Response:
*
No: the 1099-based worker is not considered an employee for purposes of the fire protection sprinkler statute and rules.




https://www.tdi.texas.gov/fire/documents/fmsprinknoticej.pdf


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 26, 2019)

Texas State Law will dictate - IN SC an Automatic Fire Sprinkler System starts at 12" A.F.F.


----------

